# Outdoors > Fishing >  Another beuty day out

## hunter308

Weather was in my favour did not have to go back to Te kuiti this afternoon to restock the racks at the supermarket there so a quick check of the weather for wind direction mind was made up and off to Kawhia I went primo west coast conditions. Caught three small ones kept one for bait then released the following two till I got a good sized one for the smoker then it was home time. was using my pulley rig with a floating trace to keep the bait in the middle of the water column out of the crab zone.

----------


## Dundee

Brilliant Hunter, that avator suits you fine :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice way to spend the day.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Hunter308 have you ever thought of turbo boosting your rod so yo can do some long range surf casting?  You could start a whole new craze.  Then we would have fellah's on here posting about their first 600 yard snapper.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Munsey

I be keen to see the rig set up you use to keep of the bottom ?

----------


## Toby

Bit of a chopper reid shining through with that stash

----------


## hunter308

> I be keen to see the rig set up you use to keep of the bottom ?


It is pretty simple I use the small orange ball floats slide it onto the trace mono then tie the hook on and the float will lift the bait off the sea floor and put it higher up in the water column.

----------


## hunter308

> Hunter308 have you ever thought of turbo boosting your rod so yo can do some long range surf casting?  You could start a whole new craze.  Then we would have fellah's on here posting about their first 600 yard snapper.  Ha ha ha ha


Actually when I am having a good day that rod can cast a good 100-120M with the pulley rig it is a 14 foot 6 fin nor powerlite with a shimano aerlex 8000 holding 300 meters of 0.35 diameter (8kg) line and the spool can easily fit another 70 meters of it. You could probably get the 600 yards if you loaded your sinker and baited trace into a small diameter spud cannon  :Psmiley:

----------


## hunter308

> Bit of a chopper reid shining through with that stash


In the infamous words of GIbo "You cheeky little shit"  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> In the infamous words of GIbo "You cheeky little shit"


Well said!!!

----------


## sakokid

should have whipped around to the fish and chip shop and got them to cook up a feed using your nice fresh fish 308. .......mmmmm fresh fish

----------


## hunter308

it was decided as soon as it was landed as we had not had smoked fish pie for ages and it went down a treat pity it wasn't a trevally they are way better for smoked fish but kahawai is good too. plus the smoker hadn't been used for three years so it was about time it got fired up.

----------


## sako75

Good size for a livey

----------


## Chris

> should have whipped around to the fish and chip shop and got them to cook up a feed using your nice fresh fish 308. .......mmmmm fresh fish


Thats what I'll be doing with this mornings snapper ,your right too Hunter shit load of weed there.
Hanging for this mornings report ,wanna know how ya went ?

----------


## hunter308

Lettuce lettuce and more frigging lettuce  :Grin:  ended up in whiritoa threw every bait I had available (pilchards, Anchovies, Kahawai, bonito) at the bastards including mussels off the rocks and still no hookups but plenty of bites ah well will try again another day that sea lettuce must be all coming through from the stormy weather we have been getting lately. Was actally hoping to leave home at 4:30am but the other half decided to hold our departure from home up till 5:15am starting to think that staying at the holiday park over there would be a better idea then I can fish the change of light.

----------


## Chris

You could fish all night if you stay at the motor camp ,hoping the lettuce will clear in a couple of weeks.
Bit early for that stuff to be there ,normally end November . I heading up the coast tonight for the high tide.
Bite time appears to be after HT bout 1/2 hr but will see anything could happen ,like getting pissed off with this wind.
Got 1 nice pannie this morning ,that dinner sorted .

----------


## hunter308

I may even look at going home a bit later so I can fish into the night a little bit but definitely going to give whiritoa another shot when it is full tide I like the look of that beach especially with the really steep shelving that it has and the shellfish population that I also saw must be a good 5-7 meters deep at full tide

----------


## Chris

Not much in the way of paddle crabs to worry about either & it drops off into deep water very quickly.
This is probably why there isn't much happening with these things inshore,this 1 close to 100lb & a mission to drag /carry back to the wagon.Still a lot of fun & gave me a good scrap,gets the blood pumping seeing 1 this size in a wave face with the headlamp.

----------


## hunter308

That one should keep ya fed for a while definitely not a lemon fish is it a bronze whaler? would love to know what breed of shark it is don't know much about them. that one didn't try to get ya did it.

----------


## Chris

Think its either Sand shark or School shark ,not a Bronzie as was grey not the chocolate brown.
Yes it did have a go , head came round pretty quick when I grabbed its tail to drag it up the beach.
Lunch's at Farm Meats for the guys this week.Weren't happy when I told them I threw the previous 2 back.

----------


## hunter308

Might have to come and try there at high tide next time and see if can get one of these buggers will have to dig out my 6/0 plus hooks normally only fish with 4/0 and 5/0

----------


## Chris

That was caught with 5/0  hooks Hunter ,I always fish 2 hrs each side of HT up there.

----------


## Dundee

Thats bloody impressive Chris,did ya cut its throat or  how do you go about killing something that size?

----------


## Chris

Only way I know is to remove the fins then gut them and maybe remove head .
Smack on the swede or iki spike don't seem to do much.
Cutting throat probably a good option . Just tied up like a banana till I got it home
stopped it thrashing round .

----------


## Rushy

A deep East / West cut behind the head will do it Chris

----------


## Gibo

Looks like a school shark bro


Sent from my shitty iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Chris

> A deep East / West cut behind the head will do it Chris


Got ya Rushy ,down threw the spinal cord same as a big ass eel . Stops em thrashing round.

Taught as much Gibo ,next guess was Sand shark but there's no spots along its back.

----------


## Dundee

Did it have a decent jaw?

----------


## Chris

> Did it have a decent jaw?


Not much in the way of teeth but I wasn't sticking my hand in there to check bite pressure. 
Shadow didn't want anything to do with it either , nor was he impressed when I put it in the
back of the wagon with him.

----------


## hunter308

Caught and released this one today over at Kawhia

----------


## Chris

> A deep East / West cut behind the head will do it Chris


I tried that on a Sand shark Sunday night ,it made it thrash round worse & was still an hour later when I trying to get into my pikau to go home.Went threw back bone too .

Guys I work with eat those Hunter but they're hard on gear .

----------


## hunter308

I just prefer to release them. i agree they are hard on gear I have had eyes on the rods popped reels smashed by them. But the fin nor and the penn 850SSm stood upto the job nicely. Ironically it never did the usual stingray type things like hugging the ground it was runs like a big  snapper, kingfish or a shark would do.

----------


## Dundee

> I just prefer to release them. i agree they are hard on gear I have had eyes on the rods popped reels smashed by them. But the fin nor and the reel stood upto the job nicely.


I was just getting interested then cut short :Sad:

----------


## hunter308

yeah I had to send joyce on a mission to get my bait knife so I could cut the trace atleast my line joiner knot on the shock leader and crimps held up as I was using 24kg breaking strain flouro carbon and is a prick to tie knots with. The funny thing was she was sitting on the beach day dreaming and I was yelling grab the camera wasn't till I was in the last few minutes of the fight that she noticed I was reeling something in and that there was a good bend in the rod. Hopefully we will be able to get better at doing film footages it is the first video we have done with our digital camera that we bought about three or four years ago.

----------


## Chris

Gets the blood pumping when you hooked into something thats got a bit of pull,never 100% sure what it is.
Good scrap though Hunter, better than a day at work .

What is the make n model of camera ?

----------


## hunter308

> Gets the blood pumping when you hooked into something thats got a bit of pull,never 100% sure what it is.
> Good scrap though Hunter, better than a day at work .
> 
> What is the make n model of camera ?


It is a sanyo 14.0 megapixel digital camera (modelvpc-e1403) bought it a few years ago from the warehouse when they had a huge discount on them got it for $100 which was reduced down from $300 has been a bloody good camera. When I can afford it I would like to get a proper video camera or get one of those small ones you can wear on your head as it would have been better than having the person filming stop just to go get a knife lol. But for now that little camera does a good job with picture and video quality hopefully next time it wont be an eagleray.

----------


## Chris

Photo for Hunter308- Target species . 


When you coming over to get a feed of these for your missus ?

----------


## hunter308

hoping to get over in the next week or two if this weather decides to play ball. I want to try and get my boy out for a fish when he comes up on the 30th for the school holidays and would love to get him casting out at whiritoa seeing it is deeper water and he does not have to cast so far as he has only ever casted a trout rod and is not used to the bigger rods also I am in the process of planning a trip to mokau and also a moki mission at a place I was put onto for getting a few moki. Also I have been reviewing the pulley rig I have been using and changed it to a clip up running type pulley rig similar to how yours is set up. If you want some good trace clips the genie clips I got from a guy called blue18122 from trademe seem to hold up well not even that ray could straighten it out.

I take it you were at your hotspot in bowentown again obviously werent caught last night with all that rain and thunder that was around. Has that sea lettuce buggered off from there yet or is a case of give up on waihi and stick with whiritoa.

----------


## Chris

Was early Saturday morning ,came home when saw the rain coming along the beach from the north end.Was pissing down in town when I got home. The lightening show driving home was some thing else too. Lettuce is still there Hunter but there are ways around it .

----------


## hunter308

I could imagine what it was like the thunder and lightning was putting on a good show over here last night and early this morning.

----------


## Chris

apparently it was here last night too , have no idea.Few beers are good like that .

----------

